# How to clean cast iron dust



## Braeden P (Apr 19, 2021)

I was scraping yesterday and I used my hand to wipe chips off now my hands are gray does anyone know how to get the stuff off of your hand gojo does not work well but ive already looked like a smurf so this is not a big deal but my mom keeps saying my hands are dirty.


----------



## whitmore (Apr 19, 2021)

The black is ferrous oxides, mainly, so a little bit of oxalic acid (or rhubarb juice) will attack it.
Don't get any of this stuff  near good steel, though, it causes pitting.   I'd start with a hand-brush
and waterless hand cleaner, rinse well, and use a half-teaspoon of 'wood bleach' with soapy
water, with a wet rag, to work out the last bits...
... like, from Home Depot


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 19, 2021)

Although a bit smelly, vinegar should eat the oxide


----------



## benmychree (Apr 19, 2021)

Boraxo works pretty well.  I think it is the graphite in the iron that does the staining.


----------



## Flyinfool (Apr 19, 2021)

I have found that just taking a good hot shower gets most of it off. By the time you are done with the shampoo and soap, your hands end up clean by default.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 19, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> I was scraping yesterday and I used my hand to wipe chips off now my hands are gray does anyone know how to get the stuff off of your hand gojo does not work well but ive already looked like a smurf so this is not a big deal but my mom keeps saying my hands are dirty.



First off, using a paper towel moistened with WD40 works great for wiping up chips. Second, you're going to get messy - embrace it


----------



## macardoso (Apr 19, 2021)

When I was a kid, I did a lot of fabricating with a Dremel and a cut off wheel. Always was blowing out black snot when I blew my nose.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 19, 2021)

I've done a fair bit of cast iron. As you say, the GoJo gets the surface stuff, but the iron gets right into your skin. I found that after a few good scrubs with the GoJo (not the smooth stuff - you need grit), shampoo actually gets into your skin and removes an amazing amount of black. The suds will get impressively grey.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Apr 20, 2021)

macardoso said:


> When I was a kid, I did a lot of fabricating with a Dremel and a cut off wheel. Always was blowing out black snot when I blew my nose.


I've done the same. when I do blacksmithing I look like I came from a coal mine, never wear a good shirt, I've learned the hard way. it is all black with coal and burn holes in it. when I use my lathe I pick chips out of hair from my lathe since I'm only 5´ 1¨. Can't even reach the drawbar on a bp . I need a step stool.


----------

